

Ask HN: Mother driving me crazy over getting a job. What to do? - mothertrouble

I&#x27;ve been working fulltime for 10 years and last year I quit my job to try freelancing so that I can create cool things of my own and for the clients.  I am struggling to get clients and most of my saved money is gone but I do get enough clients to keep going at a bare minimum lifestyle.<p>My mother is telling me to stop this madness and get a job. She thinks I waste my life by being a freelancer. She is driving me to the brink of depression. 
As an entrepreneur have you face similar problems with your family members?
======
doctorwho
If you've blown through 10 years of savings in 1 year that should be a warning
sign. If, after a year of freelancing, you're not completely self-sustaining,
I'd say it's time to re-evaluate your plan. You do have a PLAN right? You
didn't just decide to try freelancing right? Please note that "looking for
clients" is not a plan, it's a complete lack of a plan. If you can't explain
to your mom why you're going to be a successful freelancer then I'd suggest
you either take her advice or do something to prove you won't be moving back
into her basement, if you're not there already.

------
justintocci
Steady as she goes. I remember seeing somewhere that it takes eighteen months
to reach your prior salary. It took me longer but I blame the timing, I
started on my own right when the economy tanked. If you want someone to talk
to ring me on a Sunday afternoon and I'll tell you what I know.

